# Seven the goat is due the 24th!



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry i cant seem to be able to change the title! *Fixed it * My goats name is Seven. Shes not having Seven babies *i hope anyway* but she is really big.
Seven, my poor miserable big girl is due on the 24th  She is already having tiny contractions to move the babies into place. Shes nickering at her sides, pawing, lost her ligs and dropped her sides!



 





I have no clue how many the poor girl will pop out...But she is beyond huge. The wait is one!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow. How many did she have last time??


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 23, 2014)

GLENMAR said:


> Wow. How many did she have last time??


She had twins last time


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow. I'm going to guess 3. Poor girl looks like she needs a water bed.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 23, 2014)

GLENMAR said:


> Wow. I'm going to guess 3. Poor girl looks like she needs a water bed.


That's an understatement!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 23, 2014)

for more babies! 


Wow, she is HUGE  poor thing! 

Hope all goes well with the kidding!


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 23, 2014)

Darn, I saw the title and thought you were expecting seven babies...


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 24, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> Darn, I saw the title and thought you were expecting seven babies...


Oh woops! I'll fix that.
She has a #7 on her side so thats why her name is Seven XD


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 24, 2014)

I know everyone has been saying it but.....    She's huge!!!

I hope she gives you lots of babies!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Apr 24, 2014)

norseofcourse said:


> Darn, I saw the title and thought you were expecting seven babies...



Hehe I was thinking you had seven _goats _expecting on the same day.  LOL  Love the name, though. She is a very pretty doe!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 24, 2014)

Shes uncomfortable and beginning to stream, fingers crossed she goes shortly


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 24, 2014)

Saw you changed the title..... 

Good luck!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 24, 2014)

Any news?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 24, 2014)

Not sure why but shes stopped streaming? Its all clear coming out, then it was like someone turned off the faucet. Shes up eating some hay at the moment. I'll update if anything changes.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 24, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Saw you changed the title.....
> 
> Good luck!


Lol I had to figure out how to change the title because I kept confusing people XD


----------



## madcow (Apr 24, 2014)

She looks just like my Ginger, like she's wearing a 50-gallon barrel around her middle.  Not sure when she's going to kid.  At least you know within a few days as to when.  It will be exciting to see how many Seven has.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 24, 2014)

It looks like she has hit the pause button until tomorrow. 
I have heard of goats doing that, its normal right?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 25, 2014)

Still dripping out thin strands of clear mucus. She is VERY uncomfortable and appears to have shrunk. All the babys are in the middle. Any time now! Cross your fingers


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 25, 2014)

Bred on the 27th of Nov...Due today apparently not yesterday. Which means she could last until tomorrow. Ugh.
I hope not!


----------



## luvmypets (Apr 25, 2014)

Lol hang in there i vote trips or quads


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is Seven at the moment and all of her giant glory.



 
Shes gotten smaller-ish since she dropped them. Now fingers crossed that she actually has them soon! I want to know how many she ends up having XD


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 25, 2014)

She has decided to go tomorrow...Pushing them out today would be far to stressful. 
Every time I go to check on her shes all what do you want...?
She has most certainly dropped more then yesterday which I did not think was possible, and to top it off shes still letting clear mucus out. 
If she does not go tomorrow I will be labeled crazy by my husband...


----------



## woodsie (Apr 25, 2014)

can't wait to find out how many are in there!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm here all day. Waiting......


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 26, 2014)

Shes groaning, moaning, and laying out flat like a beached whale...but so far nothing more then a few uncomfortable contractions.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 26, 2014)

BlueMoonFarms said:


> Shes groaning, moaning, and laying out flat like a beached whale...but so far nothing more then a few uncomfortable contractions.



Hmmm, I'd be feeling to see if she has anyone in the birth canal.  You may have a malpresented kid...


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 26, 2014)

Come on girl..


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 26, 2014)

She needs to let those babies out!


----------



## woodsie (Apr 26, 2014)

X2


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 26, 2014)

Once again I think shes going to wait until tomorrow.
The babies are kicking at the moment so shes certainly not ready. Just to be sure I did check and there is no misalignment's thank goodness.
Im going to be up late just to be sure though. But tomorrow pretty much looks like her day.

*Edit*
Is it normal for goats to give birth late?


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 27, 2014)

It's tomorrow now.   How's she doing??


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2014)

Has "Seven the goat" kidded yet?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 27, 2014)

I have been labeled crazy by my husband...
She was bred Nov 27th, left in with the buck for only an hour. She should have had them on the 25th right??
RIGHT????



 

 


You can not only see that shes dropped, you can also make out the missing ligs...
Nothing, i can flop her spine in any which direction if I wanted to.
Shes been like this since 8:00 pm on the 25th. Im a bit stumped....


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 27, 2014)

Wow. She's driving me crazy. ANYTIME now. How many freshinings has she had???


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2014)

If she was bred on Nov. 27 YESTERDAY was day 150. Just stay calm and wait it out. She will kid within the next few days.

But, since she has already made you crazy she will kid real soon!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 27, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> If she was bred on Nov. 27 YESTERDAY was day 150. Just stay calm and wait it out. She will kid within the next few days.
> 
> But, since she has already made you crazy she will kid real soon!


Gahh! I have one book that said the 24th, another that said the 25th and now your saying she was due yesterday @_@
I give up...I'm just counting out the days on the calender myself from this point on!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 27, 2014)

Goats usually kid at or between day 145 thru day 155. Day 150 is just an average. It depends on the calenders you use. 

This is my favorite due date calculator, the "due" date is 150 days after breeding.

http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 27, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Goats usually kid at or between day 145 thru day 155. Day 150 is just an average. It depends on the calenders you use.
> 
> This is my favorite due date calculator, the "due" date is 150 days after breeding.
> 
> http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html



...My husband kept saying she will have the kids a week later...
I will never hear the end of this...

Than you for the calculator though! I will just make it a habit of double checking everything just to be safe.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 27, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Goats usually kid at or between day 145 thru day 155. Day 150 is just an average. It depends on the calenders you use.
> 
> This is my favorite due date calculator, the "due" date is 150 days after breeding.
> 
> http://www.goatbiology.com/animations/gestcalculator.html



Mine too!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 28, 2014)

Triplets!! 
Two boys and one girl.
Finally! However I have been dubbed crazy by my husband...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 28, 2014)

Ahhhh - worth the wait!


----------



## woodsie (Apr 28, 2014)

oh yay! Those are some cute kids! LaMancha and Nubian ears in one batch...how lucky are you? I LOVE those little bitty ears. Congrats!


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 28, 2014)

Finally!!! Were you there to see it??


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 28, 2014)

newbiekat said:


> Finally!!! Were you there to see it??


No, the brat had them during the night. Thankfully she had them without complications it would seem 
We guessed around 4 am is when they finally popped.
I was great waking up to them all though


----------



## newbiekat (Apr 28, 2014)

Of course she did. Just to add to her mischevious, doe-coded nature... And in our BYH defense... We don't think you're crazy.  we understand what you're going thru. We all have been thru (or at least I have) the "I think I'm crazy, wrote the date down wrong" stage at some point


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 28, 2014)

Glad they turned out ok.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 28, 2014)

Congratulations.
They look nice.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 28, 2014)

LOVE those lil ears! They are so cute!

CONGRATS!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 30, 2014)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Apr 30, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> How are the babies doing?


They are doing fabulous! I'll post pictures for you as soon as I can


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 30, 2014)

Will be waiting!


----------



## madcow (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, congratulations on the long awaited event!  It was worth the wait, 3 babies!  How great is that?  They are awfully cute, all 3 with those white back ends and brown fronts.  Amazing!


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 1, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 1, 2014)

And here they are! They had just eaten and so they were not keen on moving. And you can see Annies Twins are doing well also. They are playing living heater at the moment lol
And to top off everything, the poor little girl had some sawdust in her eye that I had get out. 
Afterwords I want not the person she wanted to be near hehe. She is such a drama queen hehe


----------



## SkyWarrior (May 1, 2014)

Stinking cute!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 1, 2014)

Oh they are darling!  goat kids!

Can I have the black/white boy? I think he is my favorite!


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 1, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Oh they are darling!  goat kids!
> 
> Can I have the black/white boy? I think he is my favorite!


If you come and get him then yes! He can be all yours XD
Hubby says he will trade for a doe lol


----------



## luvmypets (May 1, 2014)

I have an emergency. Mammy has udder issues. Her udder is firm in the middle and soft on the sides. We tried milking her for lily but she just spooked . Her udder is huge but nothing comes out. When lily tries to nurse mammy moves to the side. We have colostrum supplement but no bottle  What can we do.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 1, 2014)

luvmypets said:


> I have an emergency. Mammy has udder issues. Her udder is firm in the middle and soft on the sides. We tried milking her for lily but she just spooked . Her udder is huge but nothing comes out. When lily tries to nurse mammy moves to the side. We have colostrum supplement but no bottle  What can we do.


If you have a nipple you can screw it onto a water bottle and supplement that for a bottle.
First thing is first, get a mastitis test done. If she has it she will need antibiotics and you will have to bottle feed.
Are you sure the udder is not just empty? Are they both doing this or is it just the one?
And does the udder feel hot/inflamed or lumpy?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 1, 2014)

@luvmypets you REALLY should put this up in its own thread, either in the emergency ( I kinda see it as one if the lamb cant eat!) or the sheep section. More people will see it and you will probably we your answers sooner! Good luck, hope it all works out ok !


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (May 1, 2014)

Goat Whisperer said:


> @luvmypets you REALLY should put this up in its own thread, either in the emergency ( I kinda see it as one if the lamb cant eat!) or the sheep section. More people will see it and you will probably we your answers sooner! Good luck, hope it all works out ok !


What Goat whisper said!  It completely slipped my mind, but it will be very very helpful for you!
Make sure to put it in the emergency sheep section.


----------

